# Turkey Burgers



## Lon (Apr 18, 2016)

I had my first Turkey Burger for lunch today. I bought a package of white meat (breast) Turkey Burgers the other day. I love Turkey and I love ground beef as well so this was a good comparison. It was very good and of course, health wise, better for us. I did my burger in the traditional way with lettuce, tomato, onion, relish & mayonnaise.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2016)

I used to buy different turkey lunchmeats when I lived in the US.  I loved the turkey ham.  My sister makes a yummy spaghetti made with ground turkey.  

I don't even know if they sell these in the UK and I've never noticed it.  I'll take a look though.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 18, 2016)

Lon said:


> I had my first Turkey Burger for lunch today. I bought a package of white meat (breast) Turkey Burgers the other day. I love Turkey and I love ground beef as well so this was a good comparison. It was very good and of course, health wise, better for us. I did my burger in the traditional way with lettuce, tomato, onion, relish & mayonnaise.



As much as I love a good hamburger, I've been making turkey burgers more frequently.  I'll use turkey that's 94% lean (compared to breast meat that's usually 98%-99%), so you have a bit more fat but also flavor.  I mix in diced celery and carrot, panko crumbs soaked in milk, some egg, parmesan cheese and spices.  Makes a tasty, healthy burger.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2016)

Guess seasoning the meat properly one may not be able to tell the difference.

One never knows WHAT'S in the burgers we get at the "fast foods" emporiums.

Some wags call it "Surprise Meat".  I'm not going to think about it anymore.   _Enjoy._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2016)

I haven't had turkey burgers, and the turkey bacon I've tried leaves a lot to be desired.  We do have veggie burgers often though, MorningStar Prime Original.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 18, 2016)

I love turkey, and I love hamburgers.  I do not like turkey burgers.  I bought some ground turkey once to make meatloaf and it not only looked disgusting raw, it looked even worse cooked.  The texture was all wrong for meatloaf.  

So yeah, sliced turkey, fine.  Roast turkey at Thanksgiving, great.  Turkey tetrazzinni, yum.  Turkey burgers -- nope.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 18, 2016)

I had the same experience as you Guitarist.  Sliced is fine, chunks are fine, but ground I didn't like at all.    Maybe psychologically I couldn't keep from comparing it to beef.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 19, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I love turkey, and I love hamburgers.  I do not like turkey burgers.  I bought some ground turkey once to make meatloaf and it not only looked disgusting raw, it looked even worse cooked.  The texture was all wrong for meatloaf.
> 
> So yeah, sliced turkey, fine.  Roast turkey at Thanksgiving, great.  Turkey tetrazzinni, yum.  Turkey burgers -- nope.



While it's a bit more difficult to work with for meatloaf, meatballs and burgers, I've been successful in making recipes that taste good and have better texture.  My wife and I are eating less beef, so this is a good alternative.  While using turkey breast makes for better texture, it can be dry.  Adding in chopped celery and carrot helps keep it moist and using panko soaked in a bit of milk also helps.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 19, 2016)

I make my own turkey and chicken burgers. I find the chicken to be a little less dry. I add the celery, onions seasonings etc. Because of the dryness I grill pineapple slices to put on the top of each burger after they are cooked. I think it helps and gives the burger a nice flavor.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 19, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I haven't had turkey burgers, and the turkey bacon I've tried leaves a lot to be desired.  We do have veggie burgers often though, MorningStar Prime Original.


I agree SeaBreeze, they need to leave the bacon products up to the pigs. I do like the veggie burgers also.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 19, 2016)

Have never tried a turkey burger, but did try turkey bacon.  Would never purchase turkey bacon again.


----------

